# canon 500d HD movie stops after 10 sec



## jesper999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey..

Arg ive looked everywhere, but i cant find out why my canon 500d stops filming after around 10 sec. 

Anyone has a clue? Ive got a 8gb SDHC memory card

Cheers


----------



## mrmacedonian (Jan 29, 2010)

jesper999 said:


> Hey..
> 
> Arg ive looked everywhere, but i cant find out why my canon 500d stops filming after around 10 sec.
> 
> ...



Hey Jesper, my cousin was recently interested in purchasing an T1i for this reason until I brought the following to his attention. I found this @ www.dpreview.com, which is my first source for reviews..

"Like the EOS 5D Mark II model, the EOS Rebel T1i camera will record video up to 4GB per clip equalling approximately 12 minutes of Full HD video, 18 minutes of 720p HD video, or 24 minutes of SD video depending on the level of detail in the scene."

It can also be found in the chart here

Sorry if this was a defining feature for the camera you purchased :-\


----------



## jesper999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey..

Thanks for your reply 

but i know that, its okay with me. But mine stops after 10 seconds, even in the smallest resolution. It must be a setting, but i can find it...


----------



## mrmacedonian (Jan 29, 2010)

ah ok, sorry I didn't know you had it at the lowest setting I was just assuming you weren't aware as most people excited about the 1080p video are not

good luck with the setting(s)! let us know how it goes


----------



## jesper999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well im pretty sure i found the problem. My SDHC card isnt fast enough


----------



## Overread (Jan 29, 2010)

That would be my guess as well - head over to amazon and get a nice fast sandisk card  (don't bother with highstreet shops - memory cards get a massive price markup in them - often several times that of legitimate online prices)


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 29, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> ah ok, sorry I didn't know you had it at the lowest setting I was just assuming you weren't aware as most people excited about the 1080p video are not
> 
> good luck with the setting(s)! let us know how it goes


 
Most people that purchase the camera for the HD video and don't realize that are idiots for not researching a purchase that expensive...


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Jan 29, 2010)

You could also try formatting the card in the camera. That should clear it up and allow you to continue recording continuosly.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 29, 2010)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> You could also try formatting the card in the camera. That should clear it up and allow you to continue recording continuosly.


His card isn't fast enough to handle the data stream.  All the formatting in the world won't fix that problem.  He needs to buy a faster memory card.


----------



## mhorton (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a T3i with the same problem, but I have a Class 10 memory card.  When I record a video, I see a bar along the side that counts down 8 seconds and when it reaches the top, it says "Video recording has been stopped automatically."  I don't have video snapshots turned on and there's plenty of room left on the 8 Gb Kingston Class 10 memory card.

Ideas?

Mike


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 14, 2011)

mhorton said:


> I have a T3i with the same problem, but I have a Class 10 memory card. When I record a video, I see a bar along the side that counts down 8 seconds and when it reaches the top, it says "Video recording has been stopped automatically." I don't have video snapshots turned on and there's plenty of room left on the 8 Gb Kingston Class 10 memory card.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Mike



Where did you buy the card from?


----------



## mhorton (Jul 26, 2011)

I got it from Fry's.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

Have you tried actually testing the transfer speed of the card.  It sounds like, even though it is a class 10, it is slow.  I would try some transfer tests and see if it lives up to its speed rating.  If not take it back and exchange it for the same card or another one from a different brand.


----------

